# Scavenger Hunt Clues



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I posted some of my riddles on here in a thread called successful scavenger hunt 

Here's a riddle for the kids for a jack o lantern -

Jack-o-lantern pumpkin head -He is a fearful sight. 
If I were you, I'd be afraid, To meet him outside in the night.
By day he is a pumpkin, But just you wait 'til night. 
When out of eyes and nose and mouth There shines a yellow light

here's 2 riddles for a pumpkin 

Keep your lovely heads, my dears,
If you know what I mean…
Unless you want to be in pie,
Stay hidden or stay green!

or

When you see me in the fields,
My orange glowing in the sun,
It's time to say goodbye to summer
and hello to autumn fun!

Hope this helps you.

Happy Halloween!


----------

